# Plow for hire



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

For hire Milford, Ma. area, 8' minute mount F-350, fully insured.


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

bump..........


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

tuesday morning bump


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

back to the top


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

still looking for sub work or accounts in the Milford , Ma. area.


----------



## wilfred (Jul 6, 2009)

wilfred;909658 said:


> still looking for sub work or accounts in the Milford , Ma. area.


need work near milford, ma.


----------

